# Springfield XDS .45 Subcompact



## jdc123 (Sep 21, 2012)

Anybody bought one? Held one? Want one? When I first saw it I nearly swooned. Light, thin, 5+1 .45 power with a quick reload. Several of my boomers have apparently heard the news and have blockaded themselves in a hall closet, trying to stave off an impending trade or sell off. They're holding a homebilt poodle-shooter hostage and say it would be a shame if anything happened to the pretty Magpul furniture.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Genius. (Sep 21, 2012)

Before you sell anything, handle one and shoot one.

Springfield should stick to 1911's in my book. Something doesn't feel right about a XD to me.

I wanted to drink the cool aid, I wanted one really bad, then I spent time behind the trigger.....


----------



## jdc123 (Sep 21, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> Before you sell anything, handle one and shoot one.
> 
> Springfield should stick to 1911's in my book. Something doesn't feel right about a XD to me.
> 
> I wanted to drink the cool aid, I wanted one really bad, then I spent time behind the trigger.....



Gonna try to find one to shoot, but they are so new I'm not sure there are even any in the stores around here yet.


----------



## benp (Sep 30, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> Before you sell anything, handle one and shoot one.
> 
> Springfield should stick to 1911's in my book. Something doesn't feel right about a XD to me.
> 
> I wanted to drink the cool aid, I wanted one really bad, then I spent time behind the trigger.....



I have an XDS and also regular XD's. It's only an XD by name. 

I like it alot, shoots great, and conceals well. 

One major thing to keep in mind is that it is a POCKET/Subcompact 45. There are certain quirks because of this compared to a full size double stack. 

You are trying to get a small weapon with decent recoil to function the same as a larger weapon with more working mass to aid in function.

I have had zero issues with mine as my friend also who sent alot of rounds through it. My only learning curve with it is my right thumb and the mag release. I have had a few not locking back on the empty mag due to this. 

Here is a link to the XDS section on XD talk. You will get a good idea of the pistol and the complete spectrum of feelings on it. 

XD-S Discussion Room - XDTalk Forums - Your XD/XD(m) Information Source!

If you can try one first do it. It's not for everyone though although if you know what you are getting into beforehand it will make it easier.


----------



## ft. churchill (Oct 11, 2012)

I too wanted a xd, but I cant stand the stiff controls. You should not have to shift the gun's grip to move it to get enough leverage to pop the mag release or slide stop with your thumb.
An xdm was the most accurate semi auto pistol I've every shot though. But it was full sized and I dont shoot many full sized auto pistols....... and it was not much more so than my glock27.


----------

